# Where has it gone?



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The posts since last visited button on the main forum page :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, I'm missing it too! It definitely made life easier!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Apologies - the search function has been temporarily disabled to allow the site to create a fresh (and most importantly, fast!) index of all the posts.

It should be back within 24/48 hours (if all goes to plan), once the indexing has completed .


----------

